# My husbands new find!



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

Went on vacation to Tn and went over to Maggie Valley, NC and my husband finds this and had to have it! It was not even for sale he had to make an offer to get it and he did. Now it sits in our livingroom!!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it's pretty cool. American folk art at it's best.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Neat... Me and your husband would get along just fine.. I am a sucker for useless old stuff like that....LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Like that


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------

